# Remote Won't Program



## dstepura (Mar 27, 2011)

My 2001 Altima GXE has keyless entry that will not reprogram. 5 months ago I programmed a remote for this car, unfortunately I lost my keys and remote. I purchased a new remote (KOBUTA3T) and followed the same procedure to program, but no luck. Is it possible there is a problem with the receiver in the car? Or is there some type of computer reset I should do?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Based on what you've told us, I would say that chances are you have an incorrect remote. That would be more likely than the smart entrance control unit being faulty. The Nissan part number for the remote is 28268-0Z821. According to Keyless-remotes.com, they show KOBUTA3T (SKU NIS7410_A) fitting the 01 Altima on one chart, but only 07-99 Altimas (SKU NIS7408_B) on another. If you purchased it from them, I would contact their tech support.


----------



## dstepura (Mar 27, 2011)

All my research indicates that I have the correct remote. Still no luck in programing which leads me to believe that there is some sort of alarm or computer reset needed?


----------

